# Can number of launches be checked?



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Has anyone checked the number of launches using consult 3?
I know the temperatures can be downloaded.
Anything else worth asking the dealer to check?


----------



## Econ (Jun 8, 2006)

it can be checked apparently. You need the connection and the software but the dealer should be able to check for you


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Consult III can check number of stall starts which is launch control.

Ecutek can only check number of VDC off launches recorded since their rom was installed


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

And Ill bet there is software to remove that number same as can be done on the over rev readings Porsche give out


----------



## octet (Mar 27, 2014)

I know a white GTR that was trashed every weekend at Knockhill and then sold as never tracked, never launched by Nissan Dealer in Scotland... So it can be done, it can be removed via software.

Mileage correction also can be carried out for a few hundred £... I've seen it on Lambos, Ferrari and Porsches...


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for your help guys


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Personally I'm of the belief that anyone who says that they have never launched or tried to launch there Gtr is a lier, no one buys a gtr to toddle to shops and back, who ever buys a gtr knows exactly what they are buying and for what purpose. I personally think it's no big deal if the car has been launched and as long as the car has been maintained and doesn't have high mileage then I think it's no biggie. Try to by a car with warranty or Litchfields warranty..... Problem sorted... Lol


----------



## octet (Mar 27, 2014)

Well, my GTR has 28k miles, never been launched in my possession, ECUTEK and Consult software also say no launches. I'm the second owner. Call me a liar


----------



## Sam McGoo (Dec 30, 2015)

charles charlie said:


> Consult III can check number of stall starts which is launch control.
> 
> Ecutek can only check number of VDC off launches recorded since their rom was installed


That's interesting, I was under the impression that EcuTek told you the how many VDC off launches since new?
So Consult III will give different numbers? including launches with VDC on? 

My '59 stage 1 ecutek car says VDC off launches=0 
It has only been stage 1 for two years, so would be interesting to see what Consult says.

I have no reason to doubt it's launch history, as the previous owner it seems was very mechanically sympathetic. The temp history is very much in the lower ranges and has never been in the high range. Also, it is still on the original, crack free brake discs after 56,000 miles! 

I've not launched it in my 8 mths of ownership, but do intend to at least try it once. :chuckle:


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

2011+ GTR R start mode need to be tried (Nissan warrantied this feature), I've never seen CBA cars launch like DBA one's even with both running the same LC version.

There's a lot of threads on GTRlife where they discuss this, people moving from CBA to DBA.

If you've got a DBA car, would be rude not to try this at least once.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

A friend of mine who has a lot of performance cars bought a GTR and his words had it a year and prob used launch at every set of lights he set off from and he has no mechanical sympathy.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

dudersvr said:


> A friend of mine who has a lot of performance cars bought a GTR and his words had it a year and prob used launch at every set of lights he set off from and he has no mechanical sympathy.


Judging by your video you have less than him


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

terry lloyd said:


> Judging by your video you have less than him


If i wanted a boring car to pootle about in Id have bought an R8 Saying that im just about to do the second oil change since I bought it in Feb and the diff and trans fluids which were done before I picked it up so I do have some mechanical sympathy.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Lol just jesting mate


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

terry lloyd said:


> Lol just jesting mate


I know LOL:bowdown1:


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Takamo said:


> Personally I'm of the belief that anyone who says that they have never launched or tried to launch there Gtr is a lier, no one buys a gtr to toddle to shops and back, who ever buys a gtr knows exactly what they are buying and for what purpose. I personally think it's no big deal if the car has been launched and as long as the car has been maintained and doesn't have high mileage then I think it's no biggie. Try to by a car with warranty or Litchfields warranty..... Problem sorted... Lol


If by launching we mean left foot on the brake and building boost before releasing the brake (which we do ...), then I have never launched my GTR; though I know that it has been launched by the previous owner. However, I have planted the throttle directly from a standstill numerous times and it's plenty quick enough that way without stressing the transmission quite so much.


----------



## shavermcspud (Oct 6, 2015)

Oooh you naughty boy Daz  cheers for your help today btw.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

octet said:


> Well, my GTR has 28k miles, never been launched in my possession, ECUTEK and Consult software also say no launches. I'm the second owner. Call me a liar


No software detects launches if the vdc hasn't been turned off, it's a myth. They only detect vdc off launches and I've seen it with my own eyes that cars which I know have been launched several times have gone on to the consult machines and they show no launch history because they weren't launched with vdc off.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Takamo said:


> No software detects launches if the vdc hasn't been turned off, it's a myth. They only detect vdc off launches and I've seen it with my own eyes that cars which I know have been launched several times have gone on to the consult machines and they show no launch history because they weren't launched with vdc off.


Don't the CBA cars have to have VDC off to launch?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

AdnanK said:


> Don't the CBA cars have to have VDC off to launch?


No both cba and DBA launch same way


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

shavermcspud said:


> Oooh you naughty boy Daz  cheers for your help today btw.


You're welcome. Thanks for the use of the update disc. Let's see if I notice any change ...


----------

